# how to transfer files between laptops using wireless connection.



## anvarmech (May 17, 2010)

hi..i want good solution to connect two laptop for file transfer using wireless.
please post in detail...


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

How are you copnnecting wirelessly? Are you going through a router/access point or are you connecting via ad-hoc?

Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial should get you started.


----------

